# Choi Yong Sool Knife



## ladytaekwondo (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello:  This is Joannie Wollmershauser.  I am in possession of Choi Yong Sool's short knife that was given to my Husband, Grandmaster Michael Wollmershauser.  Although I am still teaching Taekwondo, I am not in the best of health.  Does anyone think there would be an interest in this article.

My best to all for a happy new year.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 28, 2006)

Ma'am, i would be more than honoured to tell you that there will be a huge interest in something like this. at least by me anyways.  
please let me know how i could come to posess this amazing piece of history.
thank you in advance.
Dusty, kwanjang


----------



## zDom (Dec 28, 2006)

Er.. yea I think a LOT of people would be interested in it: add me to the list.



I'd like at least to see a picture of it before you get rid of it.

Too bad there isn't a Kukkiwon for Hapkido. If there was, I would think that would be the appropriate place to put it on display 

I guess my living room would suffice until then


----------



## ladytaekwondo (Dec 29, 2006)

I gather from the posts that there is some negative thoughts regarding the post on Choi Yong Sool's knife.  Understand that I do not take this lightly at all and I do not want this to reflect on disrespect for the art of Hapkido to which my husband was totally dedicated to.  I also do not want those in the Hapkido Community to see this as a disrespect to my husband.  After much thought, Master Mike has been gone for four years, I thought it best to possibly pass this knife on so that this piece of Hapkido history does not go the way of other Choi, Yong Sool memorbilia.  That is, there is little or none to honor a Grandmaster that gave all of the Hapkido the art that so many have made a way of life.  The records of Choi Yong Sool were not kept, and after his son's death the family did not preserve the belonging, records, mementos of a Grandmaster that gave us so much.  History is to be preserved and I only wish to do so with the knife.  However, as a mother of three  I must also take their future into consideration and at this time, and with my health, I am forced to consider options that I would not under different circumstances.

Please, this is not easy for me to do.  My husband and all that he stood for were also my life and I do not wish to disrespect Grandmaster MIke, Hapkido and all those dedicated to the art.

My apologies to all who thought I was disrespectful.

Sincerely,

Joannie Wollmershauser


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2006)

I think you will find alot of people interested in purchasing this knife once you place a picture up and a purchase price.  Some people of course will not like that you are selling it but then again it is not their property.


----------



## zDom (Dec 29, 2006)

ladytaekwondo said:


> I gather from the posts that there is some negative thoughts regarding the post on Choi Yong Sool's knife.  Understand that I do not take this lightly at all and I do not want this to reflect on disrespect for the art of Hapkido to which my husband was totally dedicated to.  I also do not want those in the Hapkido Community to see this as a disrespect to my husband.  After much thought, Master Mike has been gone for four years, I thought it best to possibly pass this knife on so that this piece of Hapkido history does not go the way of other Choi, Yong Sool memorbilia.  That is, there is little or none to honor a Grandmaster that gave all of the Hapkido the art that so many have made a way of life.  The records of Choi Yong Sool were not kept, and after his son's death the family did not preserve the belonging, records, mementos of a Grandmaster that gave us so much.  History is to be preserved and I only wish to do so with the knife.  However, as a mother of three  I must also take their future into consideration and at this time, and with my health, I am forced to consider options that I would not under different circumstances.
> 
> Please, this is not easy for me to do.  My husband and all that he stood for were also my life and I do not wish to disrespect Grandmaster MIke, Hapkido and all those dedicated to the art.
> 
> ...



Mrs. Wollmershauser,

Please accept my apologies  I sure didn't mean to come off as disrespectful or to imply I thought you were.

I just feel like a priest who has been offered a chance to buy the Holy Grail 

To clarify my comments,

I AM sincerely interested in having it, but realistically speaking I simply don't think I could afford to pay the price it would surely bring.

I sincerely WOULD like to see a picture of it.

And I really DO wish there was some sort of central "Mecca" for hapkido that artifacts could be collected in.

The selfish part of me really WOULD like to have it on display in my living room. The more rational side thinks it should be somewhere that all hapkido enthusiasts could have the opportunity to view it.

If it isn't too much trouble, could you please share everything you know about the knife and how your husband came to possess it?

And, please post a picture?

Again, sorry if I came across in a manner that seemed disrespectful; it was surely not my intention.

Best regards,


----------



## greendragon (Dec 29, 2006)

I know that Mrs. Wollmerhauser's heart is in the right place, and I know this is a difficult time for her...I want to send my best wishes out to her and her family...the last time I worked out with Master Mike many years ago he told us all about the knife at hand and it has been with the Wollmershauser family many years...I know Joannie has nothing but love for her husband, family, and the world of Hapkido....the bottom line for all of us is that we have to take care of our families first and foremost...and the only people I have no respect for are the one's that "would" put an object in front of their loved ones....good luck with everything and I have nothing but respect for the Wollmershauser family and Joannie....
                                                    Michael Tomlinson


----------



## zDom (Dec 30, 2006)

greendragon said:


> I know that Mrs. Wollmerhauser's heart is in the right place, and I know this is a difficult time for her...I want to send my best wishes out to her and her family...the last time I worked out with Master Mike many years ago he told us all about the knife at hand and it has been with the Wollmershauser family many years...I know Joannie has nothing but love for her husband, family, and the world of Hapkido....the bottom line for all of us is that we have to take care of our families first and foremost...and the only people I have no respect for are the one's that "would" put an object in front of their loved ones....good luck with everything and I have nothing but respect for the Wollmershauser family and Joannie....
> Michael Tomlinson




I don't know very much about Wollmershauser, but what I have heard is good.

And I very much value one particular piece written by him on hapkido history.

I have no doubt Mrs. Wollmershauser's heart is in the right place regarding this historical artifact, and pretty much had the same impression as stated above.

I was just a little stunned by the announcement!

Mike, would you care to share what you know about this knife? I very much want to learn more.


----------



## austinso (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Mrs. Wollmershauser,

As a suggestion, and I am certainly no spokesperson for this group, perhaps the Yong Sul Kwan (http://www.hapkiyusul.com/eng/introdu.htm) might be interested in this bit of history, as they seem to be interested foremost in preserving the legacy of Choi Yong Sul.

I hope your health will improve dramatically in the new year!

All the best,

Austin


----------



## Barrie (Dec 31, 2006)

Dear Mrs Wollmerhauser,

Doju Kim Yung Sang of the Hapkiyusul Yong Sul Kwan has a lot of memorabilia of Choi Yong Sul given to him by both Choi and his family. These include Choi's black belt, attendance record, hundreds of photos and much more. He acts as a "custodian" of these national treasures. Choi's eldest daughter recently thanked him for preserving her fathers artefacts and continuing to teach his art.

I am sure he would be interested in the knife you have and I have told the kwan of your request. If you would like to contact them you can use the e-mail address: yongsulkwan@yahoo.com.

Further information on the Yong Sul Kwan and Doju Kim can be found in the November issue of the TKD Times (USA). 

Kind regards,

Barrie Restall


----------



## Hapkiyoosool (Jan 16, 2007)

Dear Mrs. Wollmershauser,

I just wanted to let you know I had the pleasure of training with Craig, Mikes brother. He was wearing a necklace that Mike had given him. He visited our school and trained with us. I hope we see him again. He seemed like a very nice man. He said he had a good time. 

If you see him again, let him know we said hello. 

Come visit us if you are ever in FL! 
www.hapkiyoosool.com

Sincerely,
Master Jeff Allen
Chief Instructor, US HQ


----------

